# Minolta-Drucker druckt verzerrte Bilder



## schoepke (5. Mai 2010)

Guten Abend,
Bin ein Oldi (79 Jahre) und habe Probleme mit den neuen Medien.
Aktuell: Seit einiger Zeit druckt mein Minolta Magicolor Laserdrucker Fotos verzerrt aus und zeigt dies auch in der Druckvorschau. Ich sende ihm jpeg-Formate mit Photoshop CS3.

Wenn ich nicht Minolta nehme, sondern z.B. drucken als PDF-Datei oder einen HP-Tintentenstrahldrucker, läuft alles prima.

Was habe ich bei Minolta verstellt? Oder liegt das an Photoshop?

Bitte helft mir.
Danke
Günni


----------



## PC Heini (6. Mai 2010)

Grüss Dich

Oder es liegt gar am Drucker selbst. Wie sähe die Druckvorschau mit einer Schriftdatei aus?
Gibts bei diesem Drucker einen selbsttest? Sitzt das Kabel noch richtig an den Anschlüssen?


----------



## schoepke (6. Mai 2010)

Grüß dich auch,
ich drucke Word - alles ok
ich drucke Quarks-Dateien - alles ok
Nur Fotos von Fotoshop an den Drucker sind verzerrt. Das ist ein plötzlich aufgetretenes Phänomen, seit zwei Monaten.

Wenn ich das gleiche Foto nicht über Minolte drucke, sondern beispielsweise Adobe-PDF als "Drucker" wähle, ist das ok.
Ich helfe mir so: Photoshop jpeg-Datei drucken als PDF
PDF-Datei öffnen und drucken mit Minolta. Das geht.

Bin ich ein Dummi?


----------



## PC Heini (6. Mai 2010)

Nein, ein Dummi bist Du desswegen nicht. Dir spielt anscheinend die Technik einen Streich 
Hast Du auch mal die Auflösungen im Photoshop geändert?
Gab es in letzter Zeit ein Update für Photoshop?
Deinstallier mal den Drucker, starte den PC neu und installiere den Drucker neu. Möglich, dass sich in Photoshop Softwaremässig was verbogen hat.


----------

